# Weather -



## LDUBS (Jan 5, 2018)

The low temps & blizzards I'm seeing on the news are brutal. I hope everyone in an impacted area is doing OK and things clear up soon.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 5, 2018)

Yep. Hope Jim and everyone else on the North East coast get through it okay.


----------



## Stumpalump (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm sure it's crappy but don't believe the fake news too much. My wife is in N.Jersey on buisness and her sister is driving up from Baltimore this morning. When she gets there they are going to NYC to spend the day and night befor coming home. They said its not that bad because the apocalyptic news scared everybody away.


----------



## GTS225 (Jan 5, 2018)

Stumpalump said:


> because the apocalyptic news scared everybody.


*****************************************************************************
And this is exactly what ALL news organizations do. If they didn't, then they couldn't generate any income through advertiser dollars. (No, I don't like it either.)
(I took a liberty with editing his post.)

Roger


----------



## SeaFaring (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks for the well wishes!

In Maryland it’s fine as long as you have heat and shelter, and it’s deadly if you don’t. In the 5 minute walk from my office to my car, my nose went numb and I was seriously uncomfortable (I do not chill easily - I ride a motorcycle in below freezing weather and went fly fishing with uninsulated waders - just a warm baselayer - in 25 degree weather last weekend). 

In DC there was a water main break that shut down a major interstate access this morning and it was still closed when I left work today. The ice is so thick that cars that happened to be parked in the wrong spot when it blew were trapped. 

Even without major snowfall (at my house, accumulations were exactly as forecast), the cold and road conditions require extreme care. 

My parents are currently stranded at an airport hotel in New Jersey because their flight was cancelled due to blizzard conditions. They have been promised a flight out Sunday. 

There have also been train cancellations. Yesterday, the commuter line near my house, which shares tracks with Amtrak, had to cancel its first two trains because of pre-dawn cold. Many of the stops on this line have no indoor waiting room, so anyone who didn’t know the train wasn’t coming would have been on an exposed train platform in sub-zero windchills for a couple of hours. 

While it’s not as if the entire Eastern Seaboard suffered a Buffalo NY-like extreme snow accumulation, conditions are definitely not travel friendly, and doing so entails meaningful additional risk. 

If people in the area had not taken warning and adjusted their patterns, infrastructure problems (not all of which are due to shoddy maintenance) would have had a far larger negative impact.

In my own assessment, things have played out pretty much exactly as the media forecast, and those forecasts and people’s taking them seriously are at least partly responsible for the lack of weather related deaths in my area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Jan 5, 2018)

I grew up in Chicago and left 37 years ago. I remember once that my wife and I snow-skied at 22 degrees below zero, using rope tows. Oh, that was the REAL temperature. We didn't have any "wind-chill" reporting at that time.

May I NEVER see that kind of weather again.

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Bob9863 (Jan 6, 2018)

Damn thats cold, I gad to come in from painting today because the sun was getting to me, it was 105°f around lunchtime, I had to put my aircon and have a cold shower, I got a touch of heat exhaustion.

But good luck to anyone stuck in those blizzard conditions, I hope you cone out of it ok.


----------



## SeaFaring (Jan 6, 2018)

richg99 said:


> I grew up in Chicago and left 37 years ago. I remember once that my wife and I snow-skied at 22 degrees below zero, using rope tows. Oh, that was the REAL temperature. We didn't have any "wind-chill" reporting at that time.
> 
> May I NEVER see that kind of weather again.
> 
> Good luck to all of you.



That’s nuts. I did a study abroad in Russia in February, complete with walking across the Volga river on the ice and (heated) outdoor swimming pools with icicles on the railings and it wasn’t that cold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaFaring (Jan 6, 2018)

Bob9863 said:


> Damn thats cold, I gad to come in from painting today because the sun was getting to me, it was 105°f around lunchtime, I had to put my aircon and have a cold shower, I got a touch of heat exhaustion.
> 
> But good luck to anyone stuck in those blizzard conditions, I hope you cone out of it ok.



Are you in the Southern Hemisphere? That’s hot! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Jan 6, 2018)

Bob is in OZ!


----------



## water bouy (Jan 6, 2018)

It's causing havoc down east since we don't have the equipment to deal with it. Last night my pipes froze for the first time in a long time. I've been casting bullets to keep away the stir crazy and got the furnace in the garage going again. A $4 capacitor was all the blower needed.


----------



## SeaFaring (Jan 7, 2018)

Sounds like Australia is as hot as we are cold. 

100 below wind chill on Mt. Washington... Melted highways in Australia.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ave-is-melting-asphalt-in-southern-australia/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New River Rat (Jan 7, 2018)

Had a -2º this A.M. Mid-Atlantic


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Jan 7, 2018)

It is 9F here now but Monday it is warming to 23F
The temps here in Chatham Ontario have been in the minus F for nearly two weeks. Getting high winds and snow too.


----------



## Bob9863 (Jan 7, 2018)

SeaFaring said:


> Sounds like Australia is as hot as we are cold.
> 
> 100 below wind chill on Mt. Washington... Melted highways in Australia.
> 
> ...




Yep its a scorcher here, but luckily no blackouts, thanks to renewable energy wank, we don't have enough power anymore.
The government is paying big companies not to operate just so we have extra power, its total BS.
They shut down the two biggest coal fired plants with no replacements even started if you can believe that.
They all thought thatcwind and solar are the answer and despite spending billions putting up wind and solar farms, they don't produce the power needed.
We are critically low on base power plants as none have been built but overloaded with unreliable wind and solar.

If we had a cold sbap like that people would die from the blackouts as a result.


----------



## water bouy (Jan 8, 2018)

We finally made it to 35 today. All those programs about Alaska don't seem so great anymore.


----------

